# Nutes In DWC Change Or Dont Change?



## Pepper (May 27, 2009)

Using Fox Farm nutes in my dwc ( veggie state), acording to ff its time to up the nutes, but the plants look very healthy in the solution they are in now (solution 1 wk old) 

Should I follow the FF nutes chart? Or go by how my plants look? If I up the nutes can I just add additional nutes to the existing solution (1 wk old)? Or do I need to change the rez with all new water and all new nutes?

Plants from seed will be 2 wks old tommorrow, started with 1/2 strenth solution for 1 wk, then up to full strenth (current solution)


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2009)

I change my reservoir/buckets every 7 to 10 days. 10 days when small/young.


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 27, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I change my reservoir/buckets every 7 to 10 days. 10 days when small/young.


Yeah like duck said, change every 7-10 days, completely.  I do not top off with nuted water I dump my buckets, give em a quick clean and then give em 3gal of nuted ph adjusted distiled water.  If you top off with nutes, you don't know exactly how much of what nutes the plant is leaving behind, I would be worried about nute burn doing that.


----------



## Pepper (May 27, 2009)

Well, I had to do it for peace of mind. 
My veg rez is 18 galon, so I put 16 galons of new tap water, 144ml of FF grow big, and 144ml of FF big bloom, without ajusting the ph its 5.5 :hubba:  

So now I just sit back and watch/learn  Will the plants like what I did? Will they burn and die? Will they burn but survive? Only time will tell   I figure I'll have the answers in 2 or 3 days 

This water/nute change will last for 2 wk's, only adding ph tap water if needed. 
2 wk's from today its time to put the plants in the 27 galon flowering rez with new water and nutes, change lights and go 12/12   I cant wait, this is my first dwc.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 27, 2009)

ive read of ppl  just topping up and never doing a full change out with dwc
but like everyone warned you above it isnt exactly safe for your plant
good luck with your first shot at it!
i change every 2 weeks during veg then 10 days while i flower and i flush for 3days


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> ive read of ppl  just topping up and never doing a full change out with dwc
> but like everyone warned you above it isnt exactly safe for your plant
> good luck with your first shot at it!
> i change every 2 weeks during veg then 10 days while i flower and i flush for 3days




I have read that too.

Where one week they add micro when adding to the reservoir  and then the following week they would add bloom. While still staying at the  ppm's levels that they wanted.

I have not tried this and will not be able to until next fall.


----------



## Pepper (May 28, 2009)

Thanks. Well so far so good, the plants are nice and green, no yellow leaves, no purple stems, hopefully they will remain that way, time will tell.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 28, 2009)

Pepper, the larger the res is the longer you can go before changing.

i was having ph problems when i was using tap water so i buy my water when there is not enough rain to collect.  

im also starting to get my water ariating for 24 hrs before i add my nutes and then let them sit another 12 hrs or so and then adjust my PH.  i wait until my ph is stable before i change my res.  i just started this after reading it in a post here.


----------



## Pepper (May 28, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> Pepper, the larger the res is the longer you can go before changing.
> 
> i was having ph problems when i was using tap water so i buy my water when there is not enough rain to collect.
> 
> im also starting to get my water ariating for 24 hrs before i add my nutes and then let them sit another 12 hrs or so and then adjust my PH. i wait until my ph is stable before i change my res. i just started this after reading it in a post here.


 

Thanks. I believe I posted that somewhere here. Well looks like the plants are in the clear, they look great, Im happy   plants look like they are being feed Viagra   Fox Farm nutes I love the stuff. I have been checking my ph every 6 hr's so 4 times a day, I keep the ph at 5.5 to 5.8 never over 6. I have also been spraying the plants with plain ph tap water that I keep in the fridge (every time I check the ph so 4 times a day) the plants love it they are much heathier now than when I was spraying them only once a day.


----------

